# Como puedo aumentar el rango de alcance de un infrarrojo?



## mecatronica6b (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola.! pues quisiera que porfavor alguien me ayudara a aumentar el rango de un infrarrojo  ya que arme uno apartir de un diagrama que encontre en internet que trabaja con 12 v  pero tiene un alcance de apenas 10cm me pudieran ayudar con esto gracias..!!!! el diagrama que arme esta en el suguiene link. http://imagenes.unicrom.com/detectorinfrarojo.gif


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola:

Segun parece, el problema es que el emisor modula la señal, pero el receptor "no demodula bien"; asi que supongo que necesita mucha luz "infraroja" (*1) para activar la salida (*2).
Asi que, creo, el problema esta, en que al receptor le falta: la amplificacion que necesite, un filtro pasa banda  y el demodulador. Justamente existen unos circuitos integrados que hacen eso, se utilizan como receptores en los mandos a distancia y mas cosas.
Te hablo de estos circuitos integrados (estos o parecidos a estos): http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/Temic/mXyzwrzq.pdf

Fijate en el datasheet, y si quieres, puedes modificar el circuito para que funcione a mas de 10cm. Ten en cuenta que tendras que cambiar la frecuencia del emisor a la frecuencia del receptor (*3) y si la frecuencia del receptor es la misma que, por ejemplo tu mando a distancia de la television, seguramente tambien actibaras este receptor, con el mando a distancia de la television (*4).

*1: algunos tambien detectan luz visible, auque con menos sensivilidad

*2: al parecer por un tiempo limitado despues de un pulso

*3: "f0", en este modelo hay desde 30kHz hasta 56kHz

*4: al reves no, ya que el mando a distancia, envia señales digitales. Pero quiza hagas "sombra" con este emisor a las señales del mando a distancia, y puede que los mandos de la television no funcionen bien si tenes cerca este emisor activado (y con mas razon si lo tienes apuntando a la TV). Lo digo solo por curiosidad.

Me gustaria saber que cambios harias en el circuito, y si necesitas ayuda, aqui estare.

un saludo


----------



## Kalamarus (Oct 3, 2011)

No domino mucho el mundo de la optica, pero podrias probar tambien con una lente fresnel, o con un soporte parabolico (como el de las linternas)...o usando una combinación de ambos....ya me contarás


----------



## mecatronica6b (Oct 4, 2011)

muchas gracias por las respuestas kalamarus y eL 1ct, intentare con las dos formas haber cual me resulta mas eficiente perdón x no agradecer rapido  pero eh tenido muchisima tarea, espero ya tener algo de tiempo mañana para probar las soluciones gracias..!!!


----------



## biker2k3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Usa un receptor TSOP1738 y de transmisor un led infrarrojo comun y modula la señal a 38khz, es lo mismo que usan los TV


----------

